# صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*03.09.2010 *

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010 *

*1 / 14*http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/9799/0,,5967912_page_2,00.html




_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: _

* تميز عام 2010 بكثرة الزلازل والفيضانات والكوارث الطبيعية ودرجات الحرارة  المرتفعة  التي شهدها. هذه الكوارث أودت بحياة الآلاف ونجم عنها خسائر  مادية بالمليارات.*









_Bildunterschrift: _​ كان  الزلزال الذي ضرب هايتي واحدا من أعنف الزلازل التي شهدها كوكبنا في  العقود الماضية. ففي 12 من كانون الأول/ يناير ضرب زلزال بقوة 7 درجات على  مقياس ريختر الجزيرة الكاريبية ودمر عاصمتها بورتوبرانس. حوالي مليون و300  ألف شخص أصبحوا بلا مأوى.​ 

​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *












_Bildunterschrift: _​ في نهاية شباط/ فبراير ضرب الإعصار كسنتيا غرب أوروبا برياح بلغت سرعتها 240 كيلومترا في الساعة. 65 شخصا ماتوا معظمهم في فرنسا. ​ 


​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 





_Bildunterschrift: _​ قارب  وسط شارع في مدينة تالاهوانا في تشيلي. وكانت هزة أرضية قد ضربت وسط  البلاد بلغت قوتها 8.8 درجة على مقياس ريختر، في الأول من آذار مارس،  وتسببت في حدوث موجات مد عاتية (تسونامي)
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 





_Bildunterschrift: _​ مزارع  صيني في منطقة أصابها القحط في مدينة لوليانغ، جنوب البلاد، وكان القحط  الذي أصاب المنطقة في شهر آذار/ مارس الماضي هو الأسوء منذ عشرات السنين،  إذ أصاب ولايات يونان وغويتشو وسيشوان ومناطق أخرى من جنوب الصين، مما اضطر  الحكومة إلى حفر آبار ارتوازية واستعمال الطائرات لتوليد الغيوم  الاصطناعية. ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

_Bildunterschrift: _​ في الخامس من نيسان/ أبريل ضرب زلزال قوي المكسيك تسبب في إحداث صدوع في الشوارع التي لم تعد صالحة للاستخدام.​ 
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 









_Bildunterschrift: _​ يطل  كارلوس إدواردو سيلفا دوس سانتوس برأسه من شقوق جدار، بينما يحاول رجال  الإنقاذ إخراجه من بين الأنقاض، بعد هطول أمطار غزيرة تسببت في انهيارات  التربة بالقرب من ريو دي جانيرو في مطلع نيسان /أبريل. وقد أودت الأمطار  بحياة 95 شخصا وحولت الشوارع إلى أنهار.​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 





_Bildunterschrift: _​ بركان  إيجافجلاجوكول في أيسلندا الذي انفجر في السابع عشر من نيسان/ أبريل وغطى  الغبار البركاني المنبعث منه أجزاء واسعة من غرب أوروبا وعطل لأيام حركة  الملاحة الجوية في سماء أوروبا.​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 









_Bildunterschrift: _​ أشخاص  متجمعون فوق أنقاض العمارات في مدينة جيغو الصينية، التي دمرها زلزال في  الخامس عشر من نيسان ابريل، المئات قتلوا والآلاف باتوا بلا مأوى.​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 









_Bildunterschrift: _​ أوروبا  أيضا كانت ضحية للفيضانات هذه السنة، في الصورة منظر من بلدة سوينياري في  وسط بولندا بعد الفيضانات التي شهدتها البلاد نهاية شهر أيار/ مايو بسبب  الأمطار الغزيرة التي حولت الوديان إلى أنهار. ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 









_Bildunterschrift: _​ سحابة  عملاقة في ولاية مينيسوتا الأمريكية ناجمة عن عاصفة تورنادو في شهر حزيران  يونيو، في العادة تلحق هذه العواصف أضرارا جمة بالممتلكات والبيوت  والمحاصيل. ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 





​ 



_Bildunterschrift: _​ اضطرت  السلطات الصينية في شهر آب/ أغسطس الماضي إلى الاستعانة بالمتفجرات لفتح  مجرى لبحيرة تشكلت بعد انهيار تربة على مجرى أحد نهر في شمال شرق البلاد  وهدد بإغراق مدينة تشوغو غانون.  ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 









_Bildunterschrift: _​ التهمت  النيران مساحات شاسعة من الغابات الروسية، كما يظهر في الصورة لغابة على  بعد 500 كم في جنوب موسكو. وكان شهر آب أغسطس حارا وقائظا بشكل لم تعرفه  روسيا منذ نحو ألف عام، مما أدى إلى اشتعال مئات بؤر النيران الذي ظلت  مشتعلة لعدة أيام.​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 









_Bildunterschrift: _​ عائلة  باكستانية تقيم في مزرعتها التي حولتها مياه الفيضانات إلى جزيرة في إقليم  السند، وشهدت باكستان أسوء فيضانات في تاريخها الحديث شردت ملايين البشر  من بيوتهم.​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* صور لأهم الكوارث الطبيعية في عام 2010  *


 









_Bildunterschrift: _​ سيدة باكستانية في مخيم للعائلات التي فقدت منازلها تبكي ما حلّ بها وبعائلتها في ولاية السند.​ ​ إعداد: زابينه بيشل د\ب \3\9


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياربى يسوع إرحمنا...
أشكرك أستاذى للموضوع المؤثر دة..
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرااااا كليمو على الموضوع 

يا رب ارحمنا من كل شر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا للموضوع والمعلومات


يارب


  بارك أكليل السنةِ بصلاحك​


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياااااااا ربييييييييي دخيلك *

*عنجد صح المثل اللي بيقول اللي بشوف مصايب الناس بتهون عليه مصيبته*

*عنجد شي بيحرق القلب الله يعين هالناس ويكون معهم*


*شكرا اخي على الكوارث يلي بتقهر كتيرررر*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله علي النعمه اللي احنا فيها
ومش حاسيين بيها
وربنا يحمي كل ولاده
شكرا استاذي​*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يرحم شعبة بجد 

بتحزن كتير الرب يرحمنا 

شكرا على الموضوع 

والمعلومات الرب يعنهم فعلا 

ميرسى كليموووووو

على الموضوع 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ريد روز

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الصليب

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي مايكل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## بنت المسيح (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ على اولاده
ربنا معاكم ومعانا
امين


----------



## just member (7 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع واكثر من رائع يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك اخى العزيز


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت المسيح

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل اخي جوجو

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## dodo jojo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*باسم الصليب..ربنا بعزيهم..ويرحمهم..ربنا يباركك..يا كليمو للاخبار الحزينه دى.*


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

dodo jojo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسى كليمولصور الكوارث المؤثرة
الرب يبعدها عنا
ربنا يحفظنا​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يرحمهم 
شكرا لك أستاذى ع المعلومات ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مونيكا


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

